# Can I replace a broken power button? (Dell Dimension 8200)



## archeometer (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi all. I have a 5-year-old Dell Dimension 8200 that held up really well for a long time, but the power button recently stopped working. So I took it apart: took the plastic button out, wrestled with the front panel with pliers, and finally got to the small circuitboard on which the "real" power button is. Pressing this didn't do anything either -- totally dead. So I took the small button on the circuitboard apart, and tried connecting the tiny metal parts that were connected by pressing the button -- but no luck. I figure this circuitboard is fried? (BTW the power supply is fine, the light on the motherboard lights up when it's plugged in.)

So my question is -- I have an old Dell PC, a Dimension L_r, and I could plunder it for parts. Can I stick its power button into my 8200 and see if this works, or will it fry the circuits or not work at all?

I certainly don't want to spend much money on new parts. I know it was kind of bold tearing apart the front panel, but I wanted to figure this thing out... Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

To see the extent of the problem with the switch... follow the 2 wires to the pins on the motherboard and disconnect them. Then get a paper clip or screw driver and short those 2 pins temporarily to see whether the computer turns on.

If it turns on, you know the switch is bad...If it doesnt, there are bigger problems.


----------



## archeometer (Nov 12, 2007)

:wave:
Hi and many thanks for your help! Unfortunately the design of the Dim. 8200 is a bit weird. The small circuitboard with the power switch is connected to another small circuitboard, at the bottom of the front panel, which has 2 USB ports. These two circuitboards are connected by a strip with 15 pins (!) so I'm not sure which pins to connect, and I'm scared that connecting the wrong ones will fry everything.

Then, that circuitboard with the 2 USB ports is connected to the motherboard by a cable, and I'm not sure it can be unplugged from the motherboard. I pulled pretty hard, but didn't want to rip it out. It didn't seem like it would unplug.

It's strange how the power button is routed through that extra board instead of straight to the motherboard, but that's how it is. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## danielsa42 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey archeometer

I'm in same boat as you re my 8200 power switch. replaced power supply and mb getting power - problem clearly power switch. how to get front panel off, buy a new power switch, and replace it??

much thanks


----------

